# Samba 'net ads join' hangs after succeeding [SOLVED]

## Ph0eniX

I installed Samba 3.6.23-r1 and when I run:

```

# net ads join --user=USERNAME

```

it comes back with:

```

Enter USERNAME's password:

after I enter the password, it says:

```

Using short domain name -- DOMAIN_NAME

Joined 'HOSTNAME' to dns domain 'DOMAIN_NAME.com'

...but then it hangs and doesn't exist to the # prompt.   Is it safe to just kill it with Ctrl-C?

EDIT: Nevermind.  It finally exited.  It took good 5 minutes to do it though.

----------

